# WIKI help--where did they go?    I FOUND THEM!!



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2011)

I was reading chefmjg's "qview" question and was going to post a short cut to "how to post a qview".

When I click "wiki" all that comes up is articles.

The alphabetized section is gone?

Did I do something to my computer to lose them?

I am an idiot when it comes to puters so -- I am lost here.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave- it looks like the Wiki page has been reworked; not sure what's going on with it.

I'll let Brian or Jeff comment on this as they are the ones who work with the Huddler team.

I have to say that I liked the old Wiki format much better.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't even know there was a alphabetized section.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like somebody changed something that worked great!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Dave- it looks like the Wiki page has been reworked; not sure what's going on with it.
> 
> I'll let Brian or Jeff comment on this as they are the ones who work with the Huddler team.
> 
> I have to say that I liked the old Wiki format much better.


I liked the alphabet section too. Easy to find stuff.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree that the alphabetized sections worked great for us however many of the Huddler sites did not feel they were working as well as they should.. we do have the option to tag the articles into categories and that may be the best way to go. I will try to work on that and find a better way to find them.

I will also let them know that the alphabetized sorting was a great way to find them and maybe there's still a way to give us that option.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, I thought I "did" something on my browser.

Tagging the articles in catagories would be cool.

Right now I don't know how to look thru them to find what I need.

These machines are too complicated for this old man.

I know it's hard to fix "stupid"


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 30, 2011)

Some of the alphabetized stuff was hard to find..

Example...pulled pork was not under "P" it was under "B"

Many times I had to hit the "show all" button to find stuff.

There may be a better way to sort the WIKIs.

Maybe laying them out like the forums....

Keep up the good work Jerff    I love this place..

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks Jeff, I thought I "did" something on my browser.
> 
> Tagging the articles in catagories would be cool.
> 
> ...


At least we know that is not a regional problem.

I have the same problem on this end of the USA!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## eman (Mar 30, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> At least we know that is not a regional problem.
> 
> I have the same problem on this end of the USA!
> 
> ...


It's spread down south too!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 30, 2011)

I noticed  the wiki's were different last night. So how does a guy go about finding all of the wiki's now? I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2011)

When I searched for Dutch's Baked beans, a WIKI page came up. I saved it to favorites.

If you are looking for a certain letter, substitute the letter for  "all" in the address bar after the new page comes up.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/alpha/all

By accident, I learned something new today.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Dave- it looks like the Wiki page has been reworked; not sure what's going on with it.
> 
> I'll let Brian or Jeff comment on this as they are the ones who work with the Huddler team.
> 
> I have to say that I liked the old Wiki format much better.


I have to agree with Dutch. The older format was more user friendly, I took a look at it this morning, and I just backed off. I'm sure Huddler will find a workable solution, maybe even the user option of the Wiki's being in alphabetical order.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree - this new format is totally unfriendly. Hope they change it back


----------



## eman (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad i had my rub recipe written down, was going to copy and paste to a post and couldn't find the wiki.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 30, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> *I agree that the alphabetized sections worked great for us however many of the Huddler sites did not feel they were working as well as they should.. *we do have the option to tag the articles into categories and that may be the best way to go. I will try to work on that and find a better way to find them.
> 
> *I will also let them know that the alphabetized sorting was a great way to find them and maybe there's still a way to give us that option.*


*I thought they were customizing each site for the individual customer and it was not a onesite fits all?*

*If so and you are still the site owner just tell them you want the old format back.*


----------



## nwdave (Mar 30, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> *I thought they were customizing each site for the individual customer and it was not a onesite fits all?*
> 
> *If so and you are still the site owner just tell them you want the old format back.*


Amen to that.  Who do they think they are? Microsoft?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 30, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> *I thought they were customizing each site for the individual customer and it was not a onesite fits all?*
> 
> *If so and you are still the site owner just tell them you want the old format back.*


It's not quite as "one size fits all" as vBulletin and while the core part of the program obviously can't be different for every site that uses it, there are a great many aspects of the site that are completely customizable and we are utilizing that as much as possible. As I mentioned before, I think the intent is to use categories and tags to sort the articles rather than just a letter and while that has not been done yet, it very well may end up being better and easier than what we had.

For instance, it would be better to have a category called "Rub Recipes" and then maybe sort those alphabetically than to just find a certain rub recipe by going to the "R" section only to discover that it is listed as "Big Bear's Spice Mix" which would probably be under the "B" section.

I just have to find the time to make those categories and tags magically appear so we can all find our stuff


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Jeff... That makes sense...


----------



## rw willy (Apr 3, 2011)

Was trying to"wiki" this morning!  Was going to post a question about it.  Now I don't have to.

Thanks Jeff.  Good luck keeping us all happy!


----------



## biaviian (Apr 10, 2011)

What about the tags?  I have some time on my hands so I was going to tag all of the related Wikis to put some type of order to them.  However, the possible tags leave a lot left to be desired.  For instance, you can't make your own tag but rather you have to chose from a list that doesn't make sense.  When trying to tag two Wikis as "Baked Beans" I get the some of the following as possible entries:

mesquite-bean-flour-32oz
bayou-classic-7470-cast-iron-baking-pan-20-x-3

The only one that is even close is "beer" but why can't I use beans or baked beans?


----------



## floyd (Jul 22, 2013)

What the heck in the "WIKI Section"


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2013)

Floyd said:


> What the heck in the "WIKI Section"


Floyd, evening....   Save this somewhere.....  It is a lot more friendly than what we have here.......    Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/alpha/all


----------

